# من منكم يعرف أماكن للتدريب العملي في مصر



## yamenshahin (5 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
من منكم يعرف أماكن للتدريب داخل مصر خصوصا داخل الجيزة أرجو أن يكتب عناوينها أو أرقام تليفونتها
,شكرا مقدما


----------



## eng_mady (7 مايو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

يا با شمهندس هو فيه مركز تبع شركات احمد بهجت وموجود اعتقد فى 6 اكتوبر بس انا كمان نفسى اعرف مراكز تدريب اخرى خارج القاهره وياريت لو فيه فى المنصوره لو سمحتم يا باشمهندسين ارجو المساعده


----------



## yamenshahin (9 مايو 2006)

للتذكير أرجو


----------



## yamenshahin (9 مايو 2006)

للتذكير أرجو المشاركة
شكرا يا باشمهندس علي المعلومة


----------



## hamzagamil (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هناك شركة روش للأجهزة الطبية وهي أكبر شركة أجهزة طبية في العالم وهي في الدقي بشارع إيران وتستطيع أخي الحبيب أن تتصل ب140 لتسأل عن أرقام التليفون . الشركه هي صاحبة أجهزة الAccu-check لقياس السكر . قم بتحضير سيرة ذاتية جيدة واذهب لتقديمها هناك.


----------



## yamenshahin (11 مايو 2006)

متشكر أوي يا باشمهندس 
و أظن أن المعلومة هذة قيمة جدا


----------



## ابو سند (12 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز انا بااعرف شركة انا ادربت فيها وشركة لاباس فيها اسمها (شركة الصرح)

الى موجودة فى شارع الخليفة المئمون فى مدينة نصر والتلفون بتعها (4184536_4145156_)



تحياتي..........................


----------



## yamenshahin (12 مايو 2006)

أخي أبو سند شكرا لك


----------



## ابو سند (13 مايو 2006)

انا فى الخدمة ..............

وانشاء اجيب لكم معلومات عن شركة Esit المختصة فى الكترونيات الاجهزة...........

الذي اعلمة الان ان موقعها فى ارض الجولف..........

وانشاء متواصلين.....................



تحياتي..................................


----------



## yamenshahin (13 مايو 2006)

إن شاء الله


----------



## فارس الجمال (24 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز هناك مركز الاجهزة العلمية الكائن بالمركز القومي للبحوث بالدقي و هو متخصص في الاجهزة العلمية


----------



## فارس الجمال (24 مايو 2006)

و هو يدرب جميع المجالات


----------



## yamenshahin (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندس
مردودالك برضو


----------



## MaLaYsIa (21 يونيو 2006)

المجموعة الطبية للصيانة والتجارة 
تابع لمجوعة شركات بهجت
12 ش جمال سالم - مصدق - الدقي - الجيزة 

ت - 7491951 فاكس - 7609391 موبايل - 0123997302

www.bstbahgat.com

E-mail: info*bstbahgat.com


----------



## yamenshahin (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات الدقيقة
وغن شاء الله الكل يستفيد


----------



## نون1 (21 يونيو 2006)

:13: تحتوى المكتبه الاكترونيه على مواضيع رائعه وتقوم المكتبه بزيادة عدد كتبها عبر اشتراكات الاعضاء حيث ان قيمة الاشتراك الشهرى 4$عبربطاقه كاش يو 
وانا ادعو الاصدقاءللاشتراك بالمكتبه وذلك بارسال رساله موافقه على الاشتراك الى
nbook2على بريد مكتوب
:55: وقد اخترت لكم بعض المواضيع من حسابى الخاص بالمكتبه
تجدوها على بريدى
benoonعلىبريد مكتوب كلمة المرور 123456 
اشجع الاعضاء للاشتراك مع ارسال اهتماماتهم فىرسالة الموافقه على الاشتراك
طريقة الوصول للمعلومات
افتح بريد مكتوب
ادخل اسم المستخدم: benoon
كلمة المرور: 123456
والاشتراك بالمكتبه
ارسل رسالة موافقه الى
nbook2علىبريدمكتوب


----------



## نون1 (21 يونيو 2006)

:13: تحتوى المكتبه الاكترونيه على مواضيع رائعه وتقوم المكتبه بزيادة عدد كتبها عبر اشتراكات الاعضاء حيث ان قيمة الاشتراك الشهرى 4$عبربطاقه كاش يو 
وانا ادعو الاصدقاءللاشتراك بالمكتبه وذلك بارسال رساله موافقه على الاشتراك الى
nbook2على بريد مكتوب
:55: وقد اخترت لكم بعض المواضيع من حسابى الخاص بالمكتبه
تجدوها على بريدى
benoonعلىبريد مكتوب كلمة المرور 123456 
اشجع الاعضاء للاشتراك مع ارسال اهتماماتهم فىرسالة الموافقه على الاشتراك
طريقة الوصول للمعلومات
افتح بريد مكتوب
ادخل اسم المستخدم: benoon
كلمة المرور: 123456
والاشتراك بالمكتبه
ارسل رسالة موافقه الى
nbook2علىبريدمكتوب


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (5 يوليو 2006)

2 مليون شكر على المعومات الجميلة


----------



## yamenshahin (5 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا أخ أدهم صبري علي المعلومات الجديدة.
ومتأسف إني كشفت إسمك السرية يا عميل المخابرات المصرية.
أخخخخ ده أنا كشفت شغلتك كمان.
أنا بهزر معاك.
تحياتي!


----------



## amir eleslam (5 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة يا باشمهندس يامن انا ماعرفش حاجة قريبة فى الجيزة انا ممكن افيدك لو عايز شركات فى اسكندرية مثلا اوفى البحيرة لكن الجيزة بعيدة عليا اوى 
واعتقد ان باقى الاخوة عملوا الواجب 

وفقك الله


----------



## sooltan (6 يوليو 2006)

امسيكم بالخير مهندسين انا بصراحه انا حاب الاجهزة الطبية مره انا بدرس ميكاترونك في جامعة 6 اكتوبر وعلى فكره في في جامعة القاهرة معهد اسمه سكبر ممتاز جدا وبمدحه فيه وفي دورت الاجهزة الطبية 
مع حبي وتقديري 
م/سلطان بن غازي


----------



## yamenshahin (6 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا أخويا سلطان ونحب نشوفك كتير هنا.
الأخ المهندس : أمير .
أنا متشكر جدا للأخوة إلي فادوني وأفادوا كل من قراء هذا الموضوع.
وأرجو منك أن تخبرنا عن الأماكن إلي موجودة في البحيرة وأالأسكندرية , عشان الأخوة إلي من هناك يستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع مثلي مع الشكر.
علي فكرة أنا أصلا من البحيرة من مركز ضهر التمساح.
وأهلا وسهلا بيك!


----------



## احمد84 (6 يوليو 2006)

Esit من افضل الشركات في التدريب وهي في ش نبيل الوقاد ارض الجولف مصر الجديدة 

Tel/ 2022906573 جامدة جدا تحياتى


----------



## اليافعي (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
في شركه اسمه الشركه الدوليه للأجهزه الطبية والمعملية
لها فروع منها في حلميه الزيتون ومدينه نصر
تعطي كورسات وممتازه جدا للتدريب العملي انا تدربت فيها ومفيده جدا
تعطي كورسات في غرفة العمليات وx_rayواجهزه الكليه والتعقيم والحظانات واجهزه المعامل
للاستفسار ؟ محمد الحنش اليافعي 
0128681841


----------



## sooltan (7 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال مهندسين معلش بس انا ابغا استشيركم في حاجة ويريت احد يرد عليا انا صح ولا غلط انا سابق وقلت اني بدرس تخصص ميكاترونيك وابغا ادخل في مجال الاجهزة الطبية والاجهزة الطبية اعتقد اهم شي يكون الواحد يعرف الاكترونيات ولا لا وانا الاكترونيات كويس الحمد الله فيها بس ايش رايكم انتو انشاء الله راح تكون بنسبة للي الدورا مناسبة وراح استفيد منها وايش الدورات الي ابدا فيها كالبداية وارجو من اخوني الموجدين يقولولي ايش رائكم وانا احترم كل رائي يانقل شاكرين حسن تعونكم معناا 
م/سلطان بن غازي


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

ممكن بالمستشفيات مثل القصر العيني او احمد ماهر التعليمي وكلاهما بالسيدة زينب


----------



## bttoota (9 يوليو 2006)

انصحك يا بشمهندس لو دى اول مره تدرب فيها يا ريت يكون التدريب فى احد المستشفيات لان فى المستشفى يمكن ان ترى بعينك الاعطال التى يمكن ان تقابلك وانا عن نفسى اقوم بالتريب الان فى مستشفى المنيل التخصصى وقا بلت كثير من مشاكل الاجهزه كما رأيت العديد من الاجهزه وهذه بعض اسماء المستشفيات
مستشفى دار الفؤاد مدينة الشيخ زايد ت: 8356030
القصر الفرنسى المنيل ت: 3654060
المنيل التخصصى المنيل ت:3689907
عين شمس التخصصى
مستشفى معهد ناصر
مستشفى السلام الدولى


----------



## eng/dream (10 يوليو 2006)

انا شاكرة للجميع على الرد كلنا استفادنا جدا


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

متشكر أوي يا باشمهندس


----------



## yamenshahin (12 يوليو 2006)

يا ريت الباشمهندس سلطان يقول لنا هو منين يمكن فيه حد من بلده يرد عليه!
عموما الهندسة الطبية مهم تكون عارف فيها كمبيوتر(برمجة بالذات) وكمان بيولوجي وفيسيولجي وما شابه يعني شوية طب.
دور علي دورات في هذه المجالات وبالتوفيق.


----------



## yamenshahin (12 يوليو 2006)

يا أخ سلطان خش علي الموضوع ده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22392


----------



## sooltan (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا اشكر كل واحد رد عليااا والله يقدم الي فيه الخير وبحب اوجه الا المهندس yamenshahin انا من السعودية وبدرس في القاهرة والحمد الله خلصت والحين بدور على الدورات بصراحه في ناس زي افضالكم نصحوني في جامعة القاهرة المعهد وفي شركة بهجت الي في الدقي وانا الحين الاخوان ما قصرو م/ اليافعي اعطني موقع وصراحه الشباب كلهم ما قصرو وابغا اشوف مستشفى دار الفؤاد والله يوفقكنا جميعاا يارب


----------



## eng/dream (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
احب اسئل كل من اجاب ولدية فكرة هل اى من هذة الاماكن بة فرص عمل حاليا...
شكرا


----------



## yamenshahin (30 يوليو 2006)

أرجو أن تجد الباشمهندسة دريم إجابتها!
أنا ماعنديش أي فكرة.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

malaysia قال:


> المجموعة الطبية للصيانة والتجارة
> تابع لمجوعة شركات بهجت
> 12 ش جمال سالم - مصدق - الدقي - الجيزة
> 
> ...


انا بدرب بها حاليا و هروح يوم الخميس الموافق 31/7
و هو اخر يوم وهذا تدريبي الاول
وهي شركة لمذيذة


----------



## feras88 (29 يوليو 2008)

اخواني انا من خارج مصر وحاب اتدرب فيها ,لو ممكن تساعدوني بموقع شركة على النت اقدر اسجل فيها لدورة تدريبية؟؟ وشكرا


----------

